# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  Power Point یا مطالب آماده جهت ارائه درس مهندسی نرم افزار

## Mehdi_Esmaiilzadeh

در این قسمت مطالب یا ارائه های با ذکر منبع مورد استفاده جهت ارائه درس مهندسی نرم افزار قرار می گیرد.

----------


## Mehdi_Esmaiilzadeh

سه فایل Power point مربوط به مبحث های مختلفی از مهندسی نرم افزار وجود داره که بیشتر به درد ارائه درس می خوره و شاید هم یادگیری،البته به شکل سریع و مختصر!

فایلRup.rar اسلاید های کتاب RUP تالیف حمید مشرف

فایل Presentation1.rarاسلاید های فصل 7 و 15(مدیریت پروژه های نرم افزاری+ مستند سازی) کتاب مهندسی نرم افزار تالیف...؟؟

فایل Modelhai Farayande Tolide Narmafzar.rar اسلاید های مبحث مدیریت فرایند تولید نرم افزار

----------


## narmafzar

جزوه های جدید درس مهندسي نرم افزار و پايگاه داده هادر www.aliakbarpour.ir قرار گرفته است

----------


## _lotus_

سلام
اين آدرس هم ميتونه خيلي مفيد باشه:

http://sadighim.ir/SEbook/index.php?...lide&Itemid=78

----------

